# Sick goldfish



## oldnickb (May 7, 2015)

Hi

I have 6 goldfish abour 5 - 6 inches long
Tank is 120 litres
I clean the filters every week and change the pads and sponges about every couple of months.
I use two filters a Fluval u3 and another that has a bar.

A couple of days ago I noticed a lump on the side of one of the fishes. At first I thought it was a graze but on close inspection I saw a similar but smaller mark on another fish.

My local petshop said to post pictures here as members here were much more knowledgeable than she was.

Hope some body can steer me in the right direction.

























Hope somebody can help

Cheers Nick


----------

